# [Restocking early 2014] Overclock.net Hoodies are now here!



## Blood-Fox

They look sexy


----------



## The Master Chief

Hmmm, not a fan of the style and logo.


----------



## IEATFISH

BAM! Purchased.









I'm not a huge fan of the logo on the side of the head but I don't generally wear the hood anyway.










edit: I've come to like that flame on the head. We'll have to see what I think when I have it in person...


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Who's the stud.... lol!


----------



## Versa

Now, My plans to take over the world are complete! ...
Once paycheck hits!


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN;13129072*
> Who's the stud.... lol!


It's Chipp.


----------



## nckid4u

Very nice. Roots gear is awesome. I went to Camp Tamakwa where they got their start when I was a kid.


----------



## kora04

I like this a lot, but more interested in OCN t-shirts. Any word on 'em, Chipp?


----------



## amstech

I might grab one in a month or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief;13129046*
> Hmmm, not a fan of the style and logo.


Umm why?
I like the flame type graphic and the 'overclock.net' text.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN;13129072*
> Who's the stud.... lol!


I can't disclose who our talented models are.







(But, the gent isn't me)


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech;13129106*
> I might grab one in a month or so.
> 
> Umm why?
> I like the flame type graphic and the 'overclock.net' text.


I have my reasons...

Logo is too small and off to the right. And the hoodie is a zip up. What I would have done is have a regular pull over one, Under Armour brand, with the big OCN flame and a larger 'overclock.net' logo centered.

But that's just my personal taste.


----------



## Code Geass

As much as I want an OCN hoodie, I just can't dig this current design.









Are there any other designs? I suggest that there should be like a mini contest for users to design the hoodies.

The chosen design of course would be used as one of the official designs of OCN hoodies.


----------



## IEATFISH

Remember that this is a trial run so there will be more should the demand be high enough. If you are interested in perhaps a different style, color, or logo placement be sure to post along with what you would like to they know people are interested in different designs.

I'd like the OCN blue, pull-over style, with just the flame on the front instead of the full OCN logo.


----------



## xsf

Darn, if only it didn't have a zipper







. Nice piece otherwise though.


----------



## Hysteria~

Oooo! I'll be ordering one soon


----------



## [email protected]

SWEET but summer is around the corner. I'd rather tank tops and shorts









Probably get one for fall season


----------



## Orzornn

Getting one of these soon!


----------



## Derp

Zip up = no thanks from me. Pullover with a larger and centered logo would be an improvement IMO.


----------



## Canadarocker

Damn I love it, want but has no cash


----------



## masustic

absolutely getting one. I would like to see a pull over version as well


----------



## teajayyy

$55 is a little much considering i can go get one of the same quality for $25 by my house, i don't think an ocn logo is worth $30 unfortunately lol


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13129159*
> I can't disclose who our talented models are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But, the gent isn't me)


Is it admin?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13129159*
> I can't disclose who our talented models are. (But, the gent isn't me)


Must be the tankguy then.







Anyway, think I might order one. Do you have a size chart? Seeing how different clothings from different companies always come in different sizes (medium from one equal to large from another lol).


----------



## joelmartinez

zip-up dang you should just have a pullover option looks cool besides that and i wish the price was more like $40


----------



## Segovax

I like the logo placement and the flame on the side of the hood. I also prefer the zip up. Very nice job Admin!

Very cool.

Pretty disappointed that they are screened on and not embroidered but I do realize how the cost would probably change dramatically with embroidery.

Are they YKK zippers?


----------



## Clawbog

Isn't that dude an actor?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Slick


----------



## Le_Loup

I'd purchase 2x "XL" right away if I could afford it, but try posting them onto think geek! You could go mass sale there,









- Le_Loup


----------



## Benladesh

Pretty decent and not that expensive. I'll see if i can scavenge a few bucks.

Zip-up > pullover

Pullover hoodies are such a pain to take off/put on. They're also quite annoying in the bedroom.


----------



## Blostorm

God they are there! I want one!

I don't know what size tho ;( It will be my 24/7 hoodie @ school ;D


----------



## Muntey

Do you have an estimated shipping time for international orders? New Zealand specifically. Also, is that international price in US dollars?


----------



## blackbuilder

I want a BIG flame on the back!


----------



## Blostorm

Large or XL .. I don't know...







If I pay shipping back to you, can we change size?


----------



## Jerry60k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief;13129165*
> I have my reasons...
> 
> Logo is too small and off to the right. And the hoodie is a zip up. What I would have done is have a regular pull over one, Under Armour brand, with the big OCN flame and a larger 'overclock.net' logo centered.
> 
> But that's just my personal taste.


Agreed


----------



## alwang17

Want. Nao.


----------



## BlkDrgn28

'bout time... although I am not too hip on the Flame logo on the side of the hood.. but I don't wear the hood so I can deal with that...


----------



## kiwiasian

$55......I'll pass.


----------



## CreepyDan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlkDrgn28;13129598*
> 'bout time... although I am not too hip on the Flame logo on the side of the hood.. but I don't wear the hood so I can deal with that...


This. I'd like to see a larger flame on back or front, and maybe just a slightly larger "OCN"


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbuilder*


I want a BIG flame on the back!


This, I was hoping for the same


----------



## HeWhoDared

IMO a big flame on the back would be a lot better, and have it as a pull over. Otherwise.. I would be sold


----------



## Clox

I really like these, exactly my style of hoodie. I used to wear pull overs but they are just a PITA. I love the minimalist logos, the last thing I want is to walk around looking like an advertisement.


----------



## KOBALT

money sent









def not my first choice of style, but i'll take it


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


I have my reasons...

Logo is too small and off to the right. And the hoodie is a zip up. What I would have done is have a regular pull over one, Under Armour brand, with the big OCN flame and a larger 'overclock.net' logo centered.

But that's just my personal taste.


Hate pullovers, its hard for fatties like me to get them on and off. Zip's all the way!


----------



## Krymore

I like the hoodies, to bad I live in Florida. Only wear a sweater maybe 5 days out of the year. Im def down for a tee shirt.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teajayyy*


$55 is a little much considering i can go get one of the same quality for $25 by my house, i don't think an ocn logo is worth $30 unfortunately lol


The quality here is, we think, on par with or better than hoodies that the skateboarding companies produce - that was always our target. Trust me, these aren't some Hanes hoodies with a logo slapped on them.







At this price, we actually are loosing money on each hoodie and our custom versions still can be had for less than the regular Roots model of the same price.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muntey*


Do you have an estimated shipping time for international orders? New Zealand specifically. Also, is that international price in US dollars?


All prices are USD, correct.









For those unsure what size to order - please see Roots' size chart:
http://canada.roots.com/Sizing-Chart...efault,pg.html


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krymore*


I like the hoodies, to bad I live in Florida. Only wear a sweater maybe 5 days out of the year. Im def down for a tee shirt.


Tee shirt or a short with a collar like a polo shirt world be nice as well

i might ask my aunt to send me one since she lives in toronto


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


For those unsure what size to order - please see Roots' size chart:
http://canada.roots.com/Sizing-Chart...efault,pg.html


Thanks for the link, Chipp. Large it is then.


----------



## donnybrasco

I agree with above. Logo in front is good but the flame would be best larger on the back. I cannot commit this time, but if it means anything count me in for future batches!!


----------



## Chipp

Also, a note on embroidery - we collected samples from three different makers for embroidered hoodies and didn't think the flame looked good in any of them.







New Era with the upcoming hats was the first time we'd seen it transfer to embroidery well, so we know it is possible, but we've just not found the right provider yet for non-hat work.


----------



## dcyli

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. I'll be ordering one by the end of the week.


----------



## Liselotte

Ill be buying next winter


----------



## 420Assassin

i get paid 2morrow may have to pick one up


----------



## Sozin

That guy has to be admin....he's just so good looking.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


For those unsure what size to order - please see Roots' size chart:
http://canada.roots.com/Sizing-Chart...efault,pg.html


Max order size is? Biggest on the chart? 6X? If so, fatty is getting a new hoddie!


----------



## justarealguy

I'm actually very tempted especially if this is a "serious" hoodie as it is touted.

I'd really like one with just the flame on it, you know, so that it would be more obscure. Also so I'm not touting some internet site in broad daylight (I still love you OCN.)


----------



## frickfrock999

Yes! A zip up!

You done well Chipp, my hoodie spot has been thoroughly tickled


----------



## EfemaN

I'm so happy now. Seriously. They're perfect. If I don't win one, I'm definitely buying one.


----------



## bfeng91

Are they full zip or only half zip? And are they heavy-duty hoodies or thinner spring hoodies?


----------



## Buska103

I could use a new hoodie... my old one is dividing into two at the sleeves


----------



## Jonny i5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


New Era with the upcoming hats was the first time we'd seen it transfer to embroidery well, so we know it is possible, but we've just not found the right provider yet for non-hat work.


This sounds promising, count me in for a Era Flex Fit with a flame on the front and overclock.net on the back


----------



## TheRockMonsi

The guy in the photos looks suspicious when he has his hoodie on...could he be up to something?


----------



## scripttester2

am bleeding from the eyes now.
from epicness.


----------



## goobergump

OK. CHECK THIS.

I literally posted 5 times in the OCN clothing line thread, usually getting so ragery because freaking basketwaxers would keep bumping the thread and I would get excited over nothing. I was so about to rage and big boot my monitor out the window till I found out this has finally landed. I could cry now. Instead I'm releasing a bunch of bodily fluids.

YUSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Internet is complete, I don't care what anyone says. When OCN has a fashion line, time stops, weather doesn't change, and people are about to look 100% better.


----------



## bluedevil

Pretty sweet!! I just might have to get one!


----------



## metroidfreak

I would have already jumped on this, just wish for a big flame on the back.


----------



## Muntey

Order sent! This should be good with winter coming up; it's starting to get a little cold on my way home from work.


----------



## Zero4549

Move flame from head to back, keep zipper and "breast badge", and I'm in.

Other thoughts: Can we get an OCN sports T? You know, something like this?

Summer is coming and summer sure gets hot and humid around here for us active folk.


----------



## theCanadian

Roots is like a big clothing brand in Canada. How much hunting around could it have taken!?


----------



## koven

flame shoulda been on the back... and $55? really? lol


----------



## mr. biggums

sad face I'm too fat or broad considering there's barely any fat where you measure


----------



## 222Panther222

Look good, but i would had liked this kind of hoody better.


----------



## mrsmiles

$50 for a hoodie seems like to much money, might consider getting later on.....

sub'd


----------



## hazy7687

I don't like the flame on the side of the hood.







But very nice to hear they are quality I need a good hoodie to keep my warm in the winter.


----------



## srsparky32

base color should be black and white (two options) with a bigger overclock.net logo on the front, pullover style, keep the flame on the hood..that looks cool.

thats my vote.


----------



## Iris

Looks sweet, definitley will be buying one!


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Not too attracted by the logo on the hood...


----------



## Trippen Out

I'm sad. where is the giant king kong im so damn fat i need 2 of them stitched together to make one work at. not everyone is a petite xxl. how about us 5 and 6 X fat bastards that want to show our pride as well. why must you discriminate against us. is it a canadain thing


----------



## jfizz84

Bought one, just cuz I love hoodies and I love OCN, so had to have it. However, was also expecting the hoodies to be pull overs. I hate how every hoodie made these days is a zip up. Zipper breaks, you get the "hoodie-rolls" but these are nice enough anyways. Thanks OCN.


----------



## XiCynx

I would pick one of these up but I had utter disappointment when I saw they were a zip up...







I would much rather have a pull-over as "I am not a fatty" and the pull-overs do not give me any hassle at all. The design isn't to shabby a bit... minimalistic but that can be good. Like many people said, not a walking billboard. I would also agree if enough people were to want this maybe we can have a design contest and then vote on it to see what everyone would like from that.







I have a much better design in my head with is still minimalistic now that I have had some time to ponder.


----------



## spice003

printed for $55?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*


I'm sad. where is the giant king kong im so damn fat i need 2 of them stitched together to make one work at. not everyone is a petite xxl. how about us 5 and 6 X fat bastards that want to show our pride as well. why must you discriminate against us. is it a canadain thing


This made me chuckle







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Like many people said, I'm not a walking billboard. I would also agree if enough people were to want this maybe we can have a design contest and then vote on it to see what everyone would like from that.







I have a much better design in my head with is still minimalistic now that I have had some time to ponder.


The idea for an OCN hoodie is nothing new. I remember there were contests for Tshirts/Hoodie designs. I can't seem to find the post right now, but there definitely was one.


----------



## Killam0n

hate it.

I dont want anything on the side of my head. leave the front and make the entire back a huge flame logo. THEN I WILL BUY ONE!


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


hate it.


ouch...







Way to be blunt. Lol
But I guess it's what you truly think, without sugarcoating.


----------



## Epitope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared*


IMO a big flame on the back would be a lot better, and have it as a pull over. Otherwise.. I would be sold










I like zip up hoodies more. Pull overs mess up my spikey hair... But I agree on the flame.

Gonna order one this weekend.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Kind of agree with everyone about the logo placement on the hood. Little odd

It sorta makes it look like something those wannabe kids get at Hot Topic

I know a great screener in Seattle. Would it be too lame to make my own OCN tee with my username on it? lol


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


Kind of agree with everyone about the logo placement on the hood. Little odd

It sorta makes it look like something those wannabe kids get at Hot Topic

I know a great screener in Seattle. Would it be too lame to make my own OCN tee with my username on it? lol


Absolutely not! Just make sure you don't start up your own business without consulting Admin first.







You may get takers if your looks kick-ass!


----------



## H3||scr3am

awesome that they're here, I may get one to support the site, but I'm in agreeance with some of the others that it's not what I expected sadly







hoping the next batch has some different design options.


----------



## alwang17

Either way, I'd get this and any further designs. Of course, granting that I have the money, but even if I don't I'd probably get them anyway


----------



## Munkypoo7

The instant some embroidered hoodies pop up [even with a price increase] my order will land near instantly


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Looking good !


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I think it's alright. Personally I think a large flame on the back would be better though. Besides that I like it. Love zippers more then pullovers. Might place an order soon.


----------



## alpsie

^
Have to agree, I pref zippers too.


----------



## mbudden

Meh. Not a real big fan of the zippers & the logo on the front.
If there was just the OCN flame. Then sure.

But they do look good neither the less.


----------



## Maxxa

I'm more impressed with the prices, cheaper in Canada is good for a change!
I think I might get one though, I'm in need of a new sweater.


----------



## XiCynx

Sweater is a good word, I would say that these aren't "Hoodies" per say but more of a zip-up jacket.


----------



## KOBALT

be nice for a few bucks extra to have your username on the back. I may add it myself.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

This is a really nice style, great job, plus please don't change them to pullovers, as they are so annoying.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


I have my reasons... 
Logo is too small and off to the right. And the hoodie is a zip up. What I would have done is have a regular pull over one, Under Armour brand, with the big OCN flame and a larger 'overclock.net' logo centered.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derp*


Pullover with a larger and centered logo would be an improvement IMO.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbuilder*


I want a BIG flame on the back!


Much agreed, however, if this is the test run that will either inspire or discourage future runs and future designs I absolutely will be buying it to support OCN and keep the ball rolling

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


I know a great screener in Seattle. Would it be too lame to make my own OCN tee with my username on it? lol


Nope, actually I told my wife I may get this one and get my OCN username across the back like a sports Jersey, she said she would never go anywhere with me again....Sweet, two birds one stone


----------



## Sin100

To provide some constructive feedback.
I am not too keen on the logos and where they are placed.

What I would love to see is a choice of zips and pull overs with the OCN logo where the website address is located and no other logos. A very small print or badge may also be acceptable on the cuff of either the right or left side of the arm.

This is just my opinion though, the hoodie may prove to be very popular and in that case ignore what I say as it is the majority that we aim to please


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Much agreed, however, if this is the test run that will either inspire or discourage future runs and future designs I absolutely will be buying it to support OCN and keep the ball rolling


I'm with you here, this design certainly might not be my favorite, but because I want to see more options down the road and would like to see this continue, I sure don't mind putting up and getting one! Need a new hoodie or two anyway


----------



## bajer29

I'm not gunna bash on the design.

Instead, I am going to show support and rep OCN as hard as I can. I will be posting pictures of me wearing it as soon as it comes (hopefully some time the end of next week)


----------



## TheLastPriest

How long before we get an "*Official* How do you look in your OCN hoodie" thread?


----------



## pinkfloyd1

Another fine looking OCN product!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

All I own are roots hoodies. They are thick and comfortable. They retail here in Canada for $80-$100 depending on style

I may have to pick up one of these for 50... If I dont win!


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

dig the flame on the hood. deserves a big one on the back....$60? I'd rather buy a waterblock


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


To provide some constructive feedback.
I am not too keen on the logos and where they are placed.

What I would love to see is a choice of zips and pull overs with the OCN logo where the website address is located and no other logos. A very small print or badge may also be acceptable on the cuff of either the right or left side of the arm.

This is just my opinion though, the hoodie may prove to be very popular and in that case ignore what I say as it is the majority that we aim to please










Spot on Sin.


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


I have my reasons...

Logo is too small and off to the right. And the hoodie is a zip up. What I would have done is have a regular pull over one, Under Armour brand, with the big OCN flame and a larger 'overclock.net' logo centered.

But that's just my personal taste.


This please


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


I have my reasons...

Logo is too small and off to the right. And the hoodie is a zip up. What I would have done is have a regular pull over one, Under Armour brand, with the big OCN flame and a larger 'overclock.net' logo centered.

But that's just my personal taste.


Under Armour? I think they aren't trying to go over the top. I think they are trying to keep them reasonably priced and not too expensive.


----------



## TheLastPriest

I cant help but notice the feeling towards the hoodies in this thread is 50/50 regarding whether people like it or not, but in the contest thread, its overwhelming love. Amazing what a little "Free" can do


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


I cant help but notice the feeling towards the hoodies in this thread is 50/50 regarding whether people like it or not, but in the contest thread, its overwhelming love. Amazing what a little "Free" can do










I noticed the same thing. I love the flame on the hood.


----------



## G33K

Awesome







In please, I would buy all five


----------



## kiwiasian

So no one thinks these are overpriced...?


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


So no one thinks these are overpriced...?


This is one of the first items I have seen that is correctly priced if you ask me. For a similar sweater same make different logo they go for $70 retail here in Canada.
For the last 3 years Canadian retailers have been pocketing the 30% whole sale difference in the retail market for our strong dollar. At this point our prices should be on par with the US but they are not even close yet.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


So no one thinks these are overpriced...?


Price is relative, for someone like me, at 130lbs (my 3 year old is nearly a third my weight) living in northern CA and shaking like a chihuahua any time it drops below 65Â°, thus needing a decent amount of hoodies and jackets so I dont look like a bum wearing the same one every day. To be able to add another unique piece to my collection, stay warm and rep OCN all at the same time...nope not overpriced on my end


----------



## Zero4549

Can we get a poll going? Or two polls more specifically? I personally love the design EXCEPT I'd move the flame to the BACK. That said, a lot of people disagree.

One poll could be zipper or no zipper, the other could be current layout or one i suggested or the other popular one which seems to be "giant freaking flame and words and obnoxiousness right across the front rawrrrr".

Yes as you can tell I'm not particularly fond of the garishness of that last option and wouldn't actually buy any if that were the case, but if everyone else likes it who am I to judge? Perhaps if people had a hoodie JUST the way they wanted, it would justify the cost?

Oh and again, look into sports tees! you know the slightly stretchy very light weight silky and often somewhat perforated ones that help those of us who like to run 10 miles as a daily workout not die of heat exhaustion in the summer. Hoodies are great but I'd only wear it like 1/4 of the year.


----------



## Lampen

Love it and will be getting one shortly! Wish there was an OCN flame on the back of the hoodie as well though.


----------



## JedixJarf

From canada? Now I think i might have to pass....










To bad it will be 80 here today.

BTW love the zipper.


----------



## reaper~

Personally, think the hoodies looks fine. Gotta love that "controversial" flame on the hood design.







As for the price, when you factor in shipping cost, tax, handling fee, etc, it's more than fair since it's a hoodies (thicker, heavier to ship).


----------



## fraudbrand

Do these hoodies give +10 to overclocking ?


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fraudbrand;13136395*
> Do these hoodies give +10 to overclocking ?


+20 actually with a -15 in temp


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13136432*
> -20 actually with a +15 RROD temp fix


Fixed


----------



## flipd

I'm not going to be putting the hood up all the time so the flame is going to be invisible most of the time. Maybe I'm only speaking for myself, but I'd love the flame to be on the left arm. I feel weird having a flame on the back that may only be visible when the hood is up.

Would like to see pics of the 'OCN blue' hoodie before I make any purchases, but this is almost a definite.


----------



## BradleyW

The guy on the picture seems to look very angry for some reason. I want hoodie!


----------



## jdcrispe95

Chipp, if thats you.. goly gosh... if i was gay, i'd come your way


----------



## mbudden

He kinda sorta looks like Hippie Glenn from Diggnation.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13139837*
> He kinda sorta looks like Hippie Glenn from Diggnation.


Now that I think about it, it does.


----------



## Scytus

Definitely want one D:


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


The guy on the picture seems to look very angry for some reason.


That's because Chipp hasn't paid him for the copyright.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


The guy on the picture seems to look very angry for some reason. I want hoodie!


He's mad his new GTX 570 blew up on him.

in other news... I bought one.


----------



## Muntey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


Would like to see pics of the 'OCN blue' hoodie before I make any purchases, but this is almost a definite.


I thought the one in the pic is the blue? Looks blue to me...


----------



## Fooliobass

Looks nice, too bad summer is around the corner, and as an AZ boy I just put away anything cold related... Maybe next year... Unless I can win one... then Ill sport it all summer long (-:


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Looks great........... But

Sizes available are standard US men's: S, M, L, XL, XXL ????

can we add 2 more X's to the XXL? I haven't worn a XXL since the 9th grade. 
Lets get some more sizes available... I'd pay extra extra no problem...


----------



## Ekemeister

I love it! does it come in black?


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ekemeister*


I love it! does it come in black?


Lol really? did you even take the time to read the OP at all? Or perhaps possibly take a look at the picture that in linked there showing a... *wait for it* ... BLACK hoodie being worn by an overly precautious yet oh so good looking OCN model?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


The hoodies come in black or 'OCN blue', and feature the Overclock.net logo screen printed on the front left side of the chest, with the flame flocked onto the left side of hood. See the picture for more details:


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:



Lol really? did you even take the time to read the OP at all? Or perhaps possibly take a look at the picture that in linked there showing a... *wait for it* ... BLACK hoodie being worn by an overly precautious yet oh so good looking OCN model?


lol'd


----------



## Spct

Sweet hoodie.


----------



## hfcobra

I paid for one, but I am really hoping for one with a much bigger Overclock.net logo centered on the chest without a zipper and a big flame on the back. I just paid to give interest because I would really like to see that design made. I think it would look awesome. Please let me know if more designs become available!


----------



## 0rion

This has been in the works for what, like 4 years?

I love the zipper, as its easy to get on and off, and you can just unzip it if its too hot. Like that. But really, wasnt there design contests for this? I cant imagine a design with a flame on the side of your head made it through. I look at it and it screams "target." If it had overclock.net written down a sleeve, and a flame almost anywhere else I would probably go for one. That flame on the side of the head just looks horrible.


----------



## Chipp

Again folks, just a reminder - this is a test run to get some hoodies out there. If you like this design, awesome! Buy one!







If not, don't worry, we'll have more variations coming down the pike soon enough.


----------



## FauxFox

White Pullover Hoodie,

Big OCN flame with "The Pursuit of Performance" in a hype lettering on front.

"Overclock.net" on tail.


----------



## KOBALT

The guy in the pic looks like my old boss.... not a good thing









Anyways... hoping mine ships Monday









Stickers on everything, different lanyards, now this... i'm a billboard


----------



## flipd

I caved. Placed my order for the OCN blue hoodie.


----------



## Blostorm

Placed mine for a black large one.

Hopefully I fit in it! Else, it's time to work out

Lifting my whole PC would be an extreme workout ! It weights so much


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13167561*
> Again folks, just a reminder - this is a test run to get some hoodies out there. If you like this design, awesome! Buy one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, don't worry, we'll have more variations coming down the pike soon enough.


another 4 years?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;13168367*
> another 4 years?


Not quite.







It took a long time and many samples to find a manufacturer who could do the custom work we wanted on a garnet that would last a long time and still look great. Now that we're confident Roots is the right group to work with, we can get new designs out quickly.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;13168367*
> another 4 years?


ZING!!


----------



## flipd

I like the current style. As I mentioned before, a logo on the arm versus the hoodie would be preferable. If that does come out, it might be a future purchase.

I just realized that I'm starting to build a serious OCN collection. First the appliques, then a couple lanyards. Now this.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;13168658*
> I like the current style. As I mentioned before, a logo on the arm versus the hoodie would be preferable. If that does come out, it might be a future purchase.
> 
> I just realized that I'm starting to build a serious OCN collection. First the appliques, then a couple lanyards. Now this.


That's how they get you hooked. They start out small, but eventually you'll only be buying OCN hardware. CPUs, motherboards, GPUs - you'll only buy OCN branded devices.

Before you know your life is taken over by OCN.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13169463*
> That's how they get you hooked. They start out small, but eventually you'll only be buying OCN hardware. CPUs, motherboards, GPUs - you'll only buy OCN branded devices.
> 
> Before you know your life is taken over by OCN.


Pretty sweet life, isn't it?


----------



## shineon2011

Where the T-shirts/Tanks at? Summer is here and it's hot especially here in SoCal!


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm liking the hoodie design. Not quiet what I expected but I'm going to order one ASAP.

Hopefully I can slim down some by the time winter hits so the 2x is more baggy.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I'm in for one (soon anyway). It might be a little late for hoodie weather in the 757, but I have to own one.

Where's my polo shirt?


----------



## B3RGY

ugh! the Canadians cheated us again!!!


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B3RGY*


ugh! the Canadians cheated us again!!!










I don't get how, Overclock.Net is based in Canada


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*









I don't get how, Overclock.Net is based in Canada










Technically, our servers are in the US.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Technically, our servers are in the US.


Yes, but they are at least being mailed from the offices in Downtown Toronto. As long as the whois info is correct which I'm quite confident it is because when I ordered appliques the address matched.

Servers can be hosted anywhere, but the company is still technically based where the offices are.


----------



## Tator Tot

I know, I was just saying.

If you're running any of the Server finder add-on's that browsers have, they'll say this is a US based website because of the IP.

Realistically, it's more accurate to say we're just an English speaking site without any real country of origin since we have plenty of members from Australia, Great Brittan, Ireland, Canada, US, and other English-Native countries.


----------



## Methos07

Payment sent. Love the style!


----------



## PDXMark

If "Overclock.net" ran down the right sleeve and the flame engulfed the entire hood, Id buy it. As of now, it's a bland advertisement(advertisement non-the-less).


----------



## LetThereBeDwight

757! Didn't know anyone on OCN was in the 757, good stuff =]


----------



## rmp459

Any input on how true they run to size?

Im typically a Large, but if these run closer to a Large T Shirt in size, I might get the XL.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

I'm definitely going to purchase one. I love the zip up style and the flame graphic on the hood.


----------



## Blostorm

Any updates on the first batch ? Sent my payment last weekend. Or is it going to be proceeded next monday night ? Thanks for updates who ever do.


----------



## KOBALT

Mondays are shipping days... be patient

I'm 155lbs... I ordered 2XL cuz I"m a gangster like that


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


Mondays are shipping days... be patient

I'm 155lbs... I ordered 2XL cuz I"m a gangster like that




















Baller status!


----------



## Zaxis01

With that hoodie I will seriously be Winning!


----------



## shnur

I want to win one too! Support my country's economy








Otherwise I'll buy one later on


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


I'm in for one (soon anyway). It might be a little late for hoodie weather in the 757, but I have to own one.

Where's my polo shirt?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LetThereBeDwight*


757! Didn't know anyone on OCN was in the 757, good stuff =]


Tack another one here from the 757 VB. At VT right now but I'll be back in a month or so.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Yes, but they are at least being mailed from the offices in Downtown Toronto. As long as the whois info is correct which I'm quite confident it is because when I ordered appliques the address matched.

Servers can be hosted anywhere, but the company is still technically based where the offices are.


wait...WE HAVE AN OFFICE?!

I'd buy one if you could get the logo without the flame on the left sleeve and a big OCN flame on the back.


----------



## Pillz Here

You know you're a nerd when...


----------



## KOBALT

Got mine today. VERY happy with it. Thick and super warm. Well done OCN









The flame on the hood isn't screenprinted. It's like a felt iron-on type. Not sure how well it will handle in the wash, yet.


----------



## flipd

Still haven't gotten mine. A bit worried it might get too warm by the time it comes.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Now how about some nice OCN coffee mugs or mousepads?


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel;13249359*
> Now how about some nice OCN coffee mugs or mousepads?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/851582-your-input-needed-overclock-net-mugs.html


----------



## Muntey

So I take it that the first bunch has been sent. Any ETA for it to get to NZ?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muntey*


So I take it that the first bunch has been sent. Any ETA for it to get to NZ?


Yeah, I would like to know too please. I purchased mine the 15th or 16th, I can't remember.


----------



## Blostorm

Did you guys get an update when they shipped yours ? I ordered mine on the 17th. I don't know if it shipped the 18th or anything.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;13266226*
> Did you guys get an update when they shipped yours ? I ordered mine on the 17th. I don't know if it shipped the 18th or anything.


No confirmation or anything besides the confirmation that Paypal had accepted my payment.


----------



## justarealguy

Nevermind, my post was about the OCN store whereas these are shipped from roots directly I believe.


----------



## Plex

Been waiting for this!

Ordered!


----------



## flipd

I didn't receive any confirmation from OCN or Roots, just a PayPal confirmation. I hope the hoodie is on its way.


----------



## bajer29

Yeah, I was told mine showed up at my house last night but I'm still outta town D: I'm having my gf bring it to me. Let the hoodie picture thread begin! lol


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13266534*
> Nevermind, my post was about the OCN store whereas these are shipped from roots directly I believe.


Well, shipped directly from us in Canada. We wanted to get this first batch up for sale ASAP so we didn't bother sending them down south to Tankguys.







We've been keeping him busy enough with hats and keyboards and Yubikeys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13264596*
> Yeah, I would like to know too please. I purchased mine the 15th or 16th, I can't remember.


They would have shipped Monday the 18th.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13276200*
> Yeah, I was told mine showed up at my house last night but I'm still outta town D: I'm having my gf bring it to me. Let the hoodie picture thread begin! lol


Awesome, lets see some!


----------



## Blostorm

I received mine today, or yesterday, I don't know ! I check the mail once every couple days.

The quality is good but good thing I ordered large, XL would have been way out of way, even large is a lil big since I'm on a diet, but medium is too small right now.

TL;DR; I ordered the right size, the quality is quite good. I'm waiting on other models now, big flame in back and stuff ? Waiting on those!


----------



## onoz

Chipp you are the most handsome nerd I have ever seen. No homosexual.


----------



## IEATFISH

Got mine today.







It is great quality. The one thing that threw me for a loop is that hte zipper is reversed from how I generally expect it to be (zipper on the left side).


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Got mine today.







It is great quality. The one thing that threw me for a loop is that hte zipper is reversed from how I generally expect it to be (zipper on the left side).


Wait I am missing a little there. Do you expect it to be on the left side or is the zipper on the left side on the hoodie which was unexpected because you are used to having it on the right side?

Sorry I feel a bit silly for not getting it but I would like to know.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra;13284082*
> Wait I am missing a little there. Do you expect it to be on the left side or is the zipper on the left side on the hoodie which was unexpected because you are used to having it on the right side?
> 
> Sorry I feel a bit silly for not getting it but I would like to know.


Oops, guess I should have clarified: the zipper is on the left side when I expected it where it would usually be on the right. It just caught me off guard, lol.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;13287300*
> Oops, guess I should have clarified: the zipper is on the left side when I expected it where it would usually be on the right. It just caught me off guard, lol.


Thats interesting, rule of thumb is on female garments the zipper is on the left and on male it is on the right....


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13290210*
> Thats interesting, rule of thumb is on female garments the zipper is on the left and on male it is on the right....


This.

Chipp, are you sending us lady garments?!







lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Thats interesting, rule of thumb is on female garments the zipper is on the left and on male it is on the right....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


This.

Chipp, are you sending us lady garments?!







lol



Haha, from what I can find it is only button-up garments that follow the right=male/left=female rule. Zippers seem to 'swing both ways', especially more recently. Also, they DO come from Canada...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Haha, from what I can find it is only button-up garments that follow the right=male/left=female rule. * Zippers seem to 'swing both ways', especially more recently*. Also, *they DO come from Canada*...









http://pw0nd.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/funny-pictures-moose-jet-planes.jpg

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
"swing both ways" hehe

This [B]IS [/B]true... [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Haha, from what I can find it is only button-up garments that follow the right=male/left=female rule. Zippers seem to 'swing both ways', especially more recently. Also, they DO come from Canada...



















Interesting observation, I will have to look further into this, either way I dont care if it is pink, if it says OCN on it, i will wear it.


----------



## justarealguy

Could we get some serious pictures of the hoodie? How the stitching on the sleeves (wrists) are, the inside (how fluffy it is) etc.

I'd love to order one, but I'm _very_ picky about my hoodies - especially when they're pricey.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Could we get some serious pictures of the hoodie? How the stitching on the sleeves (wrists) are, the inside (how fluffy it is) etc.

I'd love to order one, but I'm _very_ picky about my hoodies - especially when they're pricey.


My hoodie is around 6 hours from me right now - anybody else have one yet and can share some pictures?


----------



## hfcobra

I do but I can't open the package


----------



## IEATFISH

I tried to take some pictures earlier but alas, they turned out terrible. They didn't do the sweatshirt justice.


----------



## flipd

Still waiting patiently. Ordered mine on Sunday the 17th.

Will be spamming pictures when it arrives.


----------



## bajer29

I'll take some pictures maybe Friday night when mine gets here. Modeled and details. Don't have a good camera with me tho :/


----------



## SethCohen

Hehe, I personally like the hoodies. I need one right now!
They are great.. unfortunately the shipping to my country would cost more than the hoodie itself.. lol. i am not kidding.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


My hoodie is around 6 hours from me right now - anybody else have one yet and can share some pictures?










Just got home from work and opened up my package to find my hoodie inside...will try to post a couple pictures of it once I find my camera...

::edit:: Alright, so they're not the best pictures ever, but I tried to get 5 different shots, showing the inside of the hoodie, how it looks on a normal person (not a posed model, lol), stitching, and all that...I love this thing, quite comfortable, will def get alot of use!


----------



## haza1981

$60 to look like the biggest nerd in 100 miles hmmmm


----------



## Muntey

Mine arrived today!!! That was pretty quick, I wasn't expecting it for like a week. The packaging was a bit excessive: it came in a padded bag inside a bubble wrap bag.

The hoodie is really nice; I'm going to wear it today, and maybe take some photos later.

I now have paper fiber all over my bed from opening it. Canada has weird post bags.

Edit: You Canadians must be huge, this medium sized hoodie is like an XL in the sizes we get here.


----------



## haza1981

Quote:



Originally Posted by *behickma*


Just got home from work and opened up my package to find my hoodie inside...will try to post a couple pictures of it once I find my camera...

::edit:: Alright, so they're not the best pictures ever, but I tried to get 5 different shots, showing the inside of the hoodie, how it looks on a normal person (not a posed model, lol), stitching, and all that...I love this thing, quite comfortable, will def get alot of use!


You look like a serial killer and the other pics look like evidence


----------



## flipd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muntey*


Mine arrived today!!! That was pretty quick, I wasn't expecting it for like a week. The packaging was a bit excessive: it came in a padded bag inside a bubble wrap bag.

The hoodie is really nice; I'm going to wear it today, and maybe take some photos later.

I now have paper fiber all over my bed from opening it. Canada has weird post bags.

Edit: You Canadians must be huge, this medium sized hoodie is like an XL in the sizes we get here.


Whoa hold up. How'd it get to New Zealand before New York? I've been waiting for mine for over 10 days now.


----------



## Muntey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;13314589*
> Whoa hold up. How'd it get to New Zealand before New York? I've been waiting for mine for over 10 days now.


I don't know. I ordered it the first day they were available, so I got one of the first ones sent out I guess.

Remember: they only process on Mondays, so that may've delayed it for you.


----------



## bajer29

My gf just picked up from my parents and will be bringing it to me today







She even got to wear it before me :/










Better quality photos to come.


----------



## rmp459

im waiting on mine as well.. should be soon


----------



## flipd

The hoodie came in today. One little problem though: it was black, not the 'OCN blue' that I ordered. I'll be posting pics after I clean up my room a bit.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;13334686*
> The hoodie came in today. One little problem though: it was black, not the 'OCN blue' that I ordered. I'll be posting pics after I clean up my room a bit.


watch cuz i thought the same thing.. the Blue is VERY dark..... double check..


----------



## flipd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13345911*
> watch cuz i thought the same thing.. the Blue is VERY dark..... double check..


I placed it next to another black hoodie and a black winter coat. The OCN hoodie I got was definitely black.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;13348969*
> I placed it next to another black hoodie and a black winter coat. The OCN hoodie I got was definitely black.


Strange! Not quite sure how that would have gotten mixed up, but if we indeed mailed out the wrong thing please send an email to [email protected] and we'll fix it.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Got my birthday email from OCN this morning, opened it up hoping to see a line added to the normal template at the end which stated "for your birthday we are sending a complimentary OCN hoodie and hat" but alas, there was no such line


----------



## flipd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13352365*
> Strange! Not quite sure how that would have gotten mixed up, but if we indeed mailed out the wrong thing please send an email to [email protected] and we'll fix it.


I'm not sure if it's going to be a big deal with you guys if I say that I've actually taken a liking to the black hoodie. Here's a picture of me wearing the hoodie:










Here's me, chillin, watching some videos:










And here's the packaging it came in:










Sending it back for a replacement blue hoodie would just be a hassle for both ends, and would cost unnecessary shipping charges. I'm not going to be a stinker about it.

I'm just worried about the guy who was supposed to receive a black one and got my blue one instead. Hopefully he doesn't make a deal about it. I'm just glad I got a nice quality hoodie.


----------



## justarealguy

^ So much win with that first hoodie







.


----------



## bajer29

Lol nice flipd









That actually makes me wish I got the black hoody


----------



## flipd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13358113*
> Lol nice flipd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually makes me wish I got the black hoody


Haha, I try.

Did you get your blue one already? I've been wanting to see pictures of it.


----------



## shnur

I'm more and more interested in that hoodie... love your pictures


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;13358428*
> Haha, I try.
> 
> Did you get your blue one already? I've been wanting to see pictures of it.


Yeah I already posted one in an earlier post.


----------



## flipd

Oh I must've missed it. I just saw, thanks.


----------



## starwa1ker

No women sizes yet =(


----------



## rmp459

hrmm still havent gotten mine =\

Been over 3 weeks.


----------



## InerTia*

Wheres the picture!?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13242930*
> The flame on the hood isn't screenprinted. It's like a felt iron-on type. Not sure how well it will handle in the wash, yet.


Really?

Well, that's a deal killer. For 55 bucks it should be screen printed. Hell, I used to buy screen-printed punk rock shirts for 10 bucks...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


Really?

Well, that's a deal killer. For 55 bucks it should be screen printed. Hell, I used to buy screen-printed punk rock shirts for 10 bucks...


The flame logo is screen-flocked; durable, but with some additional texture.


----------



## IEATFISH

Yeah, if anything the flame feels MORE durable than screen printing. After having mine for a few weeks now, I am still very impressed. These aren't poor quality hoodies by any means.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13470994*
> The flame logo is screen-flocked; durable, but with some additional texture.


Ah, ok. Thank you for the clarification on that. Deal-killer no more. Now... Since I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## rmp459

Anyone else I can PM about my order? I msg'd chipp but no answer. Been over a month since payment and its MIA.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmp459*


Anyone else I can PM about my order? I msg'd chipp but no answer. Been over a month since payment and its MIA.


So sorry - when your message came in a few days ago I must have marked it as read without actually taking any action. I'll look into this ASAP!


----------



## Zackcy

Dam Chipp looks like a stud in those







.


----------



## NrGx

Was excited but not a fan of the style sorry. Logo is too small on the chest and the hood looks odd.

Anyway, great work administrators for making it happen! More merchandise!


----------



## Mugabuga

Woot! Won one in the Chimp Challenge. Now which color to get? Any pictures of the black ones?


----------



## Oupavoc

any news on different color choices?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump for the Aussies. Winter is coming soon. Buy one you know you want to


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

So what happens if I were to order one and its too small. Generally I wear medium shirts, but depending on the company I can wear a small or large...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13864854*
> So what happens if I were to order one and its too small. Generally I wear medium shirts, but depending on the company I can wear a small or large...


Take a look at this chart - it will break the garment sizes for Roots into actual inch measurements. If you're in doubt, a quick check or two with a tape measure can confirm!

http://canada.roots.com/Sizing-Chart/HELP_SizingChart,default,pg.html


----------



## KOBALT

I'm wearing mine at work right now. It's super cold in here, but I'm toasty


----------



## Polska

Oh sweet, wish I had seen this sooner. About to order!


----------



## waldoh74

If there was another way to pay (other than paypal) I'd buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldoh74;13904829*
> If there was another way to pay (other than paypal) I'd buy one in a heartbeat!


You can PM them and see if they have other options. One of the advantages of having them as members on the forum.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

=D About to order!

Edit: Payment sent


----------



## Polska

Just wondering, is there any confirmation/tracking once the order is processed?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska;13950636*
> Just wondering, is there any confirmation/tracking once the order is processed?


If you've ordered very recently, it is likely that your order has not left Canada. Canada Post is on on strike as of now, and mail is on hold.









*This also applies to new orders - all shipments are on hold until further notice, as I'm told no mail is being handled by Canada Post.*


----------



## Polska

Sounds good, they better get those goofs back to work soon







.


----------



## TheLastPriest

At least in Canada they strike, rather than shooting the place up, another win for Canada


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Sounds good, they better get those goofs back to work soon







.


I want my mail


----------



## W4LNUT5

lol @ canada-post.

NO MAIL FOR YOU! Come back 1 YEAR!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4lnut5;13962649*
> lol @ canada-post.
> 
> No mail for you! Come back 1 year!


lol


----------



## Polska

They put the bums to work. Come on hoodie hoodie hoodie hoodie (sorry I am giddy and patiently waiting







).


----------



## Coldharbour

Roots is the official supplier for Canadian Olympic team apparel too! They make great packs as well. Would like to see a pull over hoodie with a different design but they look okay. buy em up


----------



## bluedevil

Are these shipping again?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Bump, would like to know also if these will ship. It's getting cold outside and I'd like to have one.


----------



## derickwm

Any updates or such? I'd be interested as well in picking one up.


----------



## Xeelee

Ditto! My old hoodies are getting a little ragged, would be down for one of these, either the first style or a new one.


----------



## Psykhotic

One of these would make a perfect FAT prize


----------



## King Who Dat

I def want one when available.subbed for updates.

Sent from my Inspire 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## B-rock

Bump, it's cold in Wisconsin. I need some quality warmth and style that is OCN.


----------



## Chipp

Hey all,

Please accept my apologies for the growing vacuum of information around these hoodies. A series of issues over the last month left us both shorthanded (our lead individual took time off for a death in the family) and without shipping supplies (a fire in the office's building left us with water damage).

Despite those issues, we should have maintained better communication, if nothing else just to say that we were having issues. We're making large efforts to avoid that happening in the future.

*Hoodies are available! They'll begin shipping again Monday night, Oct 31st.*

If you placed an order for a hoodie prior to October 1st and have not received it yet, please contact me with your transaction information for a refund. Also be sure to include what size/color you ordered and where we should ship it to.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;15486222*
> Hey all,
> 
> Please accept my apologies for the growing vacuum of information around these hoodies. A series of issues over the last month left us both shorthanded (our lead individual took time off for a death in the family) and without shipping supplies (a fire in the office's building left us with water damage).
> 
> Despite those issues, we should have maintained better communication, if nothing else just to say that we were having issues. We're making large efforts to avoid that happening in the future.
> 
> *Hoodies are available! They'll begin shipping again Monday night, Oct 31st.*
> 
> If you placed an order for a hoodie prior to October 1st and have not received it yet, please contact me with your transaction information for a refund. Also be sure to include what size/color you ordered and where we should ship it to.


Great news Chipp! I'm wearing mine right now.


----------



## Jobotoo

Yay!


----------



## KOBALT

The screen printing is nice, but it should have been done for the flame on the hood. Instead some iron-on type felt was used and doesn't last. Mine's almost completely worn off. Signs of the flame's deterioration showed after the first wash. For the price of the hoodie, it should have been screen printed on.

Otherwise, the hoodie is soft, durable and uber comfy.

Sent from my Liberated BIONIK


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;15495045*
> The screen printing is nice, but it should have been done for the flame on the hood. Instead some iron-on type felt was used and doesn't last. Mine's almost completely worn off. Signs of the flame's deterioration showed after the first wash. For the price of the hoodie, it should have been screen printed on.
> 
> Otherwise, the hoodie is soft, durable and uber comfy.
> 
> Sent from my Liberated BIONIK


I haven't any issues with the flame and I like the felt. I'll be looking for any deteriorization.


----------



## KOBALT

Ill toss up a pic in the morning when i get home. I noticed it cracked vertically across the flame before getting real bad.

Sent from my Liberated BIONIK


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;15495885*
> Ill toss up a pic in the morning when i get home. I noticed it cracked vertically across the flame before getting real bad.
> 
> Sent from my Liberated BIONIK


Please do - this is the first complaint I think we've had about the flame logo. It actually isn't iron-on, it is done with a process called "flocking" that adds more texture than standard screen printing, but should still be high quality regardless.


----------



## KOBALT

Here ya go

The rest of the hoodie is fine and yhe ocn logo looks good. I have a brand new digital washer/dryer, so i know it's not that.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;15508118*
> Here ya go
> 
> The rest of the hoodie is fine and yhe ocn logo looks good. I have a brand new digital washer/dryer, so i know it's not that.


Mmm, yeah, that won't do at all.

Please send me your shipping address and what size/color you had; we should be able to have a replacement shipped tomorrow night.

Thanks for the photo. We'll follow up with the manufacturer to make sure this is a known, if seemingly very rare, fault.


----------



## KOBALT

Thanks, Chipp. Hopefully, it's just a rare fluke. I'd be interested to some pics of the flame from other members here, for comparison reasons.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;15509337*
> Thanks, Chipp. Hopefully, it's just a rare fluke. I'd be interested to some pics of the flame from other members here, for comparison reasons.


Mine looks about as 'worn' as yours in the bottom right but no cracking or missing.


----------



## KOBALT

It's strange. The rest of the hoodie is so durable and it's my favorite out of all of mine. I'll be honest, from day one I was a bit skeptical on how the flame would wear over time. Like I said, hopefully it's just me.


----------



## Coldharbour

So are the sweatshirts sold out? I know the OP said this was a trial run, it's been over a year how did the selling go?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldharbour*
> 
> So are the sweatshirts sold out? I know the OP said this was a trial run, it's been over a year how did the selling go?


There is still stock left.







We sold fewer than we anticipated, but not so few that we won't continue to restock when this batch runs out.


----------



## Coldharbour

Okay, I will probably order one in a short while


----------



## flipd

Good that there's stock left. I have intentions to get the OCN blue one in the future.


----------



## Onions

ordered whould you like me to pm you Chipp


----------



## Draven

Dang it i wish they came in XXXL the XXL according to the size chart is just a little small for me


----------



## czin125

Is there a version with only the flame and not the text?

Are they pretty thick?


----------



## KEITHRH12

This should be doulbe posted in the "you know when ur a geek thread" lol

Love them hoodies, i want one too.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Is there a version with only the flame and not the text?
> Are they pretty thick?


They're not very thick but they're not thin either. They are middle weight but a very tight material so wind doesn't go through them much at all.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Grrrrr.. None in my size...


----------



## Dehatitated

I just found this, and they look good but that issue with the KOBALT's flame slowed me down, any update on that problem?


----------



## Artikbot

I very well see me inside one









Would also like to confirm the durability, as I plan on using it along all my other hoodies, which means in an almost daily basis


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> I very well see me inside one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would also like to confirm the durability, as I plan on using it along all my other hoodies, which means in an almost daily basis


I've been wearing mine quite often since I got it at launch. I haven't had any durability issues. Obviously the black has faded slightly and the white flocking on the logo has darkened but no seam issues or wearing in the fabric.


----------



## Kittencake

I so want one ... o.o ..how can I get my little paws on one


----------



## king8654

Send me one, with folding team and name on back









But seriously, I need one


----------



## axipher

All I need now is a OCN Ducky and a ballcap. I already have a ton of flame decals, a hoody, OCN 37726 folding t-shirt, and a lanyard that got lost in shipping from January...


----------



## Kittencake

they have lanyards? ....  they should just have an ocn store I would love to put a sticker on my case and a lanyard (I kinda collect lanyards)


----------



## b0z0

I'd love to buy a sweater. You know how we have such cold weather here in the South


----------



## om3n

Are these still available/$55 shipped for US orders?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yes we do have some stock but it is low. I will get the stock numbers and let you guys know


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yes we do have some stock but it is low. I will get the stock numbers and let you guys know


I too would love an OCN hoodie!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Current Stock values are as follows : 4 x Large, 1 x Medium, 1 x Small

We are not sure at this point if and when new Stock will arrive


----------



## om3n

i want the small!


----------



## kgtuning

Wish you guys had an extra large.


----------



## Methos07

I bought one when they came out and now my OCN Flame is coming off









It is my favorite one to wear, though.


----------



## Sidistic

Same here, won one last year and the flame is slowly dying


----------



## Atomfix

How much would it cost to ship to the UK in £££££?


----------



## burksdb

deff interested in picking one up when / if stock is up again.


----------



## kgtuning

Would love to have an extra large hoodie, please keep us updated when or if there will be a restock. thanks guys!


----------



## Schmuckley

I'm jelly cuz mike has one.


----------



## mark3510

I would definitely get one of this if not for this freakin hot weather. Shirt?


----------



## Atomfix

I've come to this thread wanting to make a buy on a Hoody, but checking out the first op post says it's out of stock.....

Please change the thread title!


----------



## 31337

I would love to get one if you guys get any back in stock!


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *31337*
> 
> I would love to get one if you guys get any back in stock!


Agree.


----------



## Schmuckley

not sure if srs


----------



## Scorpion667

No more hoodies? I want one.


----------



## Mbalmer

Hey....I want one too!! Saw the thread and thought it would be a nice Christmas gift to myself (Or tell my wife that she can get me one) but OUT OF STOCK.

Probably the worst thread in the entire website.


----------



## selk22

Any chance we can get these back in stock?? I am a hoodie addict! I would love to support OCN by sporting its garb









I would buy these in heartbeat anywhere from 30-80$


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Any chance we can get these back in stock?? I am a hoodie addict! I would love to support OCN by sporting its garb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy these in heartbeat anywhere from 30-80$


No kidding


----------



## KEITHRH12

Re-stock those BEASTS


----------



## Chipp

Hey guys, thanks for the questions! I'm happy to confirm that we are planning to make another run of these hoodies. The delay has been that we're waiting to finalize the new version of the site logo that is coming along with our visual refresh project. As soon as we've got the new logo pinned down, restocks of product lines using the logo are coming.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey guys, thanks for the questions! I'm happy to confirm that we are planning to make another run of these hoodies. The delay has been that we're waiting to finalize the new version of the site logo that is coming along with our visual refresh project. As soon as we've got the new logo pinned down, restocks of product lines using the logo are coming.











































































If there's ever a post I should be allowed to use profanity in, it should be this one right now


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's ever a post I should be allowed to use profanity in, it should be this one right now


+1


----------



## selk22

YEAH! Sweet! I cant wait.. This time do we plan to keep them in stock or will it be a first come first serve kind of deal?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> YEAH! Sweet! I cant wait.. This time do we plan to keep them in stock or will it be a first come first serve kind of deal?


Mate if its first come first serve I'll buy 50!


----------



## kgtuning

Oh man I need Atleast one


----------



## selk22

Ready for restock! Any time frame for when these are back? I hope to get a L before they all sell out!


----------



## Draven

Really wished you could get bigger than a XXL as it is for a 50" chest and I have a 52"


----------



## neo0031

Subbed for excitement.


----------



## Scorpion667

I'm down for two =)
Happy to hear these are making a comeback


----------



## neo0031

Inb4 hipster/girl, but girl/skinny version available?


----------



## Cavey00

Eagerly awaiting availability announcement.


----------



## mr. biggums

Any chance of getting a bigger sizes? 2xl barely fits around my shoulders after the first wash I ended up having to pull up the sleeves since they where already a quarter up my arm. A 3xl would be nice for this second run.


----------



## selk22

Bump for my feed









I want to know as soon as these are here


----------



## kgtuning

Any update yet? sorry to be impatient.


----------



## tompsonn

C'mon hoodies!!!!!!!

@Chipp what's the go?!


----------



## fragamemnon

Stop bumping this thread I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> C'mon hoodies!!!!!!!
> 
> @Chipp what's the go?!


Sorry guys! Until you see a new logo on the website, don't be expecting any new site merchandise.


----------



## tompsonn

Its early 2014









So when is the new site logo coming?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Its early 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when is the new site logo coming?


If I say "soon" and cite "Valve time", can I get away with a non-answer?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> If I say "soon" and cite "Valve time", can I get away with a non-answer?


NO.

Yes I suppose


----------



## clevelandownz

woot, will want one when they come out.


----------



## micul

want one when they come out


----------



## tompsonn

HEY.


----------



## micul

missed them again


----------



## tompsonn

I don't think they ever came back in stock...


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

They didn't, as Chipp said until the site resign is done there won't be any new stock as the logo is changing and there is no point ordering new stock with the old logo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> C'mon hoodies!!!!!!!
> 
> @Chipp what's the go?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys! Until you see a new logo on the website, don't be expecting any new site merchandise.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Dragon

no more blue flame??
i must have missed the poll on whether to keep that...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more blue flame??
> i must have missed the poll on whether to keep that...


It's admin's decision, not ours.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The flame won't be going anywhere, just the logo will be getting tweaked to bring it into the present.

The present logo was brought in between 18th October 2005 and 31 October 2005.

Here is what the logo looked like before that.


----------



## Scorpion667

Damn was hoping to get one with the present logo. I think it looks awesome

Given, I haven't seen the new one so who knows.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510*
> 
> I would definitely get one of this if not for this freakin hot weather. Shirt?


What's the temp's like where you live? I where hoodies all the time and its normally 84-90 degrees here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey guys, thanks for the questions! I'm happy to confirm that we are planning to make another run of these hoodies. The delay has been that we're waiting to finalize the new version of the site logo that is coming along with our visual refresh project. As soon as we've got the new logo pinned down, restocks of product lines using the logo are coming.


IN!

I had no idea OCN had branded gear... is there a store somewhere?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> I had no idea OCN had branded gear... is there a store somewhere?


http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise.html


----------



## DizZz

I want a hoodie! Can't wait


----------



## dman811

I can't wait for these to come back in stock.


----------



## tompsonn

You'd better hurry, I'm going to buy them all


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> You'd better hurry, I'm going to buy them all


Don't do us like that =(


----------



## 66racer

Looks very cool. Will there be zipper less versions?


----------



## om3n

Did we ever get more of these in stock?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Unfortunately the redesign hasn't happened yet.


----------



## theGrimreaper

Do you have an estimated shipping time for international orders? New Zealand specifically. Also, is that international price in US dollars?


----------



## fragamemnon

I wish I could at least get an old hoodie. You know, before the redesign ...which is going to happen...eventually...soon...-ish®...


----------



## Nomad692000

Any word on if any more are going to be available.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> Any word on if any more are going to be available.


I am afraid not, we are not looking to do any restocking at this point as we are going to be making changes with regards to OCN merchandise and a possible ''shop front'' so to speak. Until we have completed our plans, we will not be re-stocking. I cannot comment at this time as to an ETA.


----------

